# Welche obst/gemüsepflanzen habt ihr?



## Goldfischline (30. Mai 2016)

Bin ja immer auf der Suche nach Anregungen
Derzeit bei mir:
Erdbeeren, Himbeeren(Gold und rot),johannisbeeren,japanische weinbeere,Kirschen,Birnen rhabarber.
An Gemüse hab ich zwiebeln,süsskartoffeln,gurken paprika und Tomaten.
Salat hab ich aufgegeben, fressen immer die __ schnecken.
Dazu alle möglichen Kräuter und verschiedene Münzen( Erdbeeren schoko Pfeffer etc).


----------



## blackbird (30. Mai 2016)

... Kopfsalat (kein Schneckenproblem)
Wirsing
Radieschen
Karotten
Zwiebeln
Kohlrabi (futtern die Kurzen extrem gern) 

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2016)

Goldfischline schrieb:


> und verschiedene Münzen(


Baum oder Strauch, so was würde ich auch gern noch haben.


----------



## S.Hammer (30. Mai 2016)

@rene

__ Minzen meint Sie


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2016)

verschiedene Chili- & Tomatensorten im Gewächshaus


----------



## Goldfischline (30. Mai 2016)

Hups ,meinte natürlich __ minzen,da hat mir das Handy nen streich gespielt.
Münzbaum hätte ich schon ganz gerne


----------



## Lyliana (30. Mai 2016)

Wir haben einiges, wird aber stets mehr.

Bäume / Bäumchen
Walnuss
Kirsch
Pflaume
Apfel mal 2
Birne mal 2

Im Herbst kommen Obststräucher dazu.

Wildkräuter - Wildpflanzen - auch Unkraut genannt.

Neu angepflanzt d. J. 
Minze, Basilikum, Petersilie (glaub wurde geraubert) Dill und noch ebbes.

Tomaten, Gurken und Chilli leider dies Jahr nicht, da wir an diesem Standort umbauen müssen. Das wäre schlecht für die Pflänzchen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (30. Mai 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> ... Kopfsalat (kein Schneckenproblem)


Wie machst du das?

Bei mir ist fast alles umgemodelt, bzw neu angelegt, deswegen habe ich momentan hauptsächlich verschiedene Gründüngung stehen. Zwischen die Ackerbohnen will ich noch Kohlrabi setzen und danach vlt. Rosenkohl und Endivie. 
Über den Umbau gerettet habe ich meine geliebten Johannisbeeren (rot und schwarz), Himbeeren, den __ Holunder und jede Menge überall wild wuselnde Walderdbeeren.
Rhababer und Tomaten (unverzichtbar) haben, bzw. bekommen ein neues Dauerbeet und ansonsten jede Menge Küchen- und Wildkräuter. 
Als quasi Überraschungspäckle habe ich von Vögeln ausgesääten __ Hartriegel (vielleicht japanische Kornellkirsche oder was ungeniesbares, wird sich irgendwann zeigen) und Felsenbirne, die aber erst in ein paar Jahren tragen wird.


----------



## Lyliana (30. Mai 2016)

Goldfischline schrieb:


> Hups ,meinte natürlich __ minzen,da hat mir das Handy nen streich gespielt.
> Münzbaum hätte ich schon ganz gerne



Starte klein - nimm __ Pfennigkraut


----------



## jule (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

auch ich finde Eigenanbau prima  letztes Jahr konnten wir echt viel ernten. Ich hab von allem nicht viel, aber dafür Verschiedenes. Bäumchen habe ich Kirsche, Äpfel und Pfirsich. Sträucher __ Holunder (hellen und rot), Himbeeren, Blaubeeren, Johannisbeeren,  Brombeeren. Dazu noch Weintrauben. Gemüse-  Salate, Brokkoli, Karotten, Kartoffeln, Tomaten, Gurken, Kürbis, Paprika, Süßkartoffel, Sellerie, Radieschen, Zwiebeln, Bohnen... dazu viele Kräuter, auch __ Blutampfer, was ich optisch sehr schön finde.

 

Ich habe zwei Kräuterbeete angelegt, als Hochbeet also, aber nicht ganz so hoch. Außerdem verschiedene Zinnwannen.Ganz hoch finde ich nicht so schön und noch kann ich mich gut bücken. Außerdem schaffe ich viel im Sitzen und das geht da prima.

 

Hier stehen die Kräuter

 

Ach und Physalis habe ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal... mal schauen... und klar, Klassiker wie Erdbeeren natürlich auch.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2016)

Oh ja, ernten macht Spass:
Tomaten, Paprika, Gurken, Bohnen, Zucchini, [DLMURL="http://www.wiesenfelden.de/ogv-zinzenzell/pflanzenportraits/ewigerkohl.htm"]ewiger Kohl[/DLMURL], Winterheckzwiebeln
Erdbeeren, Johannisbeeren (weiß, rot, schwarz), Stachelbeeren (gelb), Äpfel, Haferschlehen, Kreken, Quitten, __ Kiwi, Weintrauben (weiß), Vogelbeeren, __ Holunder und Felsenbirne (lecker, aber meist sind wir zu langsam...)
Haselnüsse
diverse Kräuter

Edit: Glatt vergessen: Himbeeren, Heidelbeeren, Mangold.


----------



## Goldfischline (30. Mai 2016)

Das sieht super aus bei dir,jule.
Ich profitiere noch vom Gemüsegarten vom Vermieter,dicke Bohnen,Salat,rote Beete,Kartoffeln und und und.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch möhren,Grün Kohl ,kohlrabi ,aber bis die möhren wurde alles gefressen ,auch der kürbis hatte keine Chance hmpf.


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Mai 2016)

Ojeoje...was für eine Frage
Ich fang mal hinten an und wurschtele mich durch die Beete...
Amerikanischer Kürbis
Hokaidokürbis
Zierkürbis
Zuckererbsen
Palerbsen
Säulenobstbäume:Äpfel, Birnen, Süßkirschen,
Stachelbeeren rot und weiß
Rote und schwarze Johannisbeeren
Erdbeeren, Himmbeeren, Heidelbeeren, Maibeeren
Brombeeren
Tomaten...lauter alte Sorten von ganz klein bis ganz groß
Schlangengurken
Bunte Salate, Spinat, Ruccola, Kresse, Kohlrabi
Zuccini in grün, gelb, gestreift
Spitzkohl, Fenchel, Feldsalat
Bunte Paprika und milde Chili
bunten Mangold,
Stangenbohnen in blau, gelb und grün
Buschbohnen in blau, gelb und grün
Walderdbeeren
Trauben Blau und Weiß
Kräuterbeet: Schnittlauch, Petersil, Currykraut, Rosmarin, Winterheckzwiebeln, Schlangenknoblauch, Salbai, Liebsstöckel, Knolau, Kresse, Dill, Winterpostelein, Majoran, __ Oregano, Spicy Oregano, verschiedene Thymian, Bergbohnenkraut,
__ Minzen: __ Bergminze, Schokominze, Orangenminze, Ananasminze, Englische Minze, Krause Minze, Zitronenverbene
Kumquart, Zitrone, Calamodin, __ Feige

Der Gemüsegarten is ja noch nicht fertig..das geht jetzt im Juni noch weiter und ab August kommt dann das Herbstgemüse...
hmmm...ich glaub das wars

Mein neuester Tick...Minzwasser
3 dünne Scheiben Zitrone in eine Karaffe und einen Stängel Minze oder Zitronenverbene da rein..mit 1. Liter Mineralwasser aufgießen, etwas ziehen lassen und genießen, kann man den ganzen Tag immerwieder aufgießen..leeecker 
Paar Bilder vom Gemüsegarten


----------



## Ls650tine (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hab alles nur in Naschportionen 

je 1 Apfel-, Pflaumen-, __ Sauerkirsche-, Aprikose- und Zwetschgenbaum
2 __ Holunder
__ Johannisbeere 2 x schwarz, 1 x weiß
4 qm Erdbeerpflanzen (reicht vielleicht 2 x für Kuchen, ansonsten gleich in den Mund)
und dann noch 1 x Butternut, Petersilie, Basilikum, Dill, Liebstöckl, und Zitronenmelisse (die letzte so ziemlich überall) 
Im Foliengewächshaus: 3 x Zucchini, 3 x Tomate, 3 x Gurke, 15 x Pflücksalat


----------



## mareike (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe 3 Hochbeete. In einem sind am Rand Erdbeeren, Pflücksalat, Rossoköpfe und Salatköpfe, Schnittlauch und Petersilie. Im zweiten Hochbeet stehen wieder 4 Erdbeeren, Möhren, Zwiebeln und gelbe Buschbohnen. Das 3. Hochbeet ist kleiner, da stehen auch nochmals Salatköpfe. Auf dem Land stehen 8 Broccoli, rote Beete und 2 Kohlrabi. In einem Planenbeet stehen 2 Gurken, 2 Paprika und Aubergine. Im kleinen Gewächshaus sind die Tomaten untergebracht. Verschiedene Kräuter sind auch vorhanden. An Beeren habe ich Himbeeren, Brombeeren, Stachelbeeren, Weintraube und Heidelbeeren. 1 __ Süßkirsche und wieder eine volle __ Sauerkirsche.
Viele Grüße und gutes Gedeihen eurer Pflanzen


----------



## Linnet (22. Juni 2016)

Äpfel,  Birnen,  __ Quitte, 
Brombeeren,  Himbeeren in rot und gelb,  Johannisbeeren in rot und schwarz,  Jostabeere die mir als schwarze __ Johannisbeere verkauft wurde,  Blaubeeren,  rote Stachelbeeren,  verschiedene Erdbeeren inkl Walderdbeeren,  und __ bodendecker, 
Pflücksalat (leidet unter __ Schnecken) ,  rote Beete,  Schlangengurken (Schnecken geplagt),  verschiedenste Zucchini (gelbe,  grüne,  gestreifte,  runde),  Petersilie,  Thymian, verschiedene  Tomaten (die den krähen nicht passen und aus den Töpfen umgeraumt werden),  Zuckererbse (ja Einzahl,  die krähen waren fleißig,  hatte zwei Tüten ausgesät zum Teil sogar in Blumenkästen überdacht auf der Veranda aber das schreckt die krähen nicht,


----------



## wander-falke (29. Juni 2016)

*Ohne Probleme:*
Brom-, Heidel-, Erd-, Johannisbeeren (Rot)
6 Sorten Tomaten (Testpflanzung)
4 Kartoffeln (im Topf für meine Tochter)
Sauer- und __ Süßkirsche
Wilder Rucola, __ Salbei, versch. Sorten Thymian, Rosmarin, Liebstöckel
__ Wasserminze, __ Brunnenkresse,
*Mit Problemen*
Zitronengras, (am verrecken)
Ingwer, (am ersaufen, nein, nicht im Teich, sondern zu viel Regen)
*Noch in Quarantäne als Anzucht*
echter __ Lorbeer


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Juni 2016)

Erdbeeren, Himbeeren, Johannisbeeren & Stachelbeeren
Gurken und Tomaten

Kräuter: Minze, __ Oregano, Petersilie, Majoran, __ Salbei, Thymian


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2016)

ich habe Erdbeer-Pflanzen, aber keine Erdbeeren !

 Léon


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie dauert dieses Jahr alles länger

       

und ab und zu die Tomaten mal


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> echter __ Lorbeer


Hab ich auch - aber nur im Kübel, der ist ja bei uns leider nicht winterhart. Aber frischer Lorbeer ist zum Kochen einfach genial. Viel schöner, als getrocknete Blätter.


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Juli 2016)

Okay mach ich auch mal mit.
Wir haben unseren garten ja in einem kleingartenverein,  somit müssen wir eh 1/3 anpflanzen...
-Zucchini
-Mais
-kohlrabi
-5 Arten Tomatenteos
-3 Arten Gurken
-2 Arten Erdbeeren
-2 Arten Bohnen
-Rosenkohl 
-Blumenkohl
-Kartoffeln 
-2 Arten Tobinabur
-3 Arten Salat
- Möhren
-Kürbis
-Rhabarber 
An Bäumen haben wir  noch 2 verschiedene Äpfel, ne Kirsche und ne Birne...


----------

